# i want to buy racing pigeon eggs here in Pigeon talk



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, im from Philippines and im here to buy racing pigeon eggs from members/ fanciers here in pigeon talk who have super racers (which are super breeders also), coz i cant afford to buy super quality pigeons, im not rich but if anyone of you who have a good heart and would like to share their bloodlines to me so i can race them here, i appreciate it....im not familiar which are the best in america but i have heard surebet, sorry for my broken english, by the way i like sprint pigeons like 100 miles to 250miles and if anyone of you like taiwan pigeons (klpr, ctrpa, tfpf, etc..) with sensors, i can help you, thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you hatched eggs from the US before?.. I thought bringing in eggs was illegal.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

not sure how you can even do this ..but i do have a family of sprint birds i'm going to sell out ...i'm moving to long distance birds now


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Toilco--How do flyers ship Eggs to you????
Packing and Etc?
In the USA we have to fill-out an Export form to ship outside the USA.
Do or Will you have a mated pair of birds to put the eggs under?
More info Please.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

blongboy said:


> not sure how you can even do this ..but i do have a family of sprint birds i'm going to sell out ...i'm moving to long distance birds now


tell us about these birds when you decide to sell them


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe someone on the forum will donate youngster's, and you just pay for the shipping.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Toilco--How do flyers ship Eggs to you????
> Packing and Etc?
> In the USA we have to fill-out an Export form to ship outside the USA.
> Do or Will you have a mated pair of birds to put the eggs under?
> More info Please.


they say, you have to put the eggs inside the box filled with flour, so that the eggs wont be damage/broken.....and the eggs should be hatch within 10 days.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Maybe someone on the forum will donate youngster's, and you just pay for the shipping.


but how long it will take to arrive here? and who's going to feed the youngter's while on board? thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

well here in the philippines, many people are selling janssen, vandenbrouke, jan aarden, sion, bastin, stassart etc... but i feel like they are not good enough because these big fanciers here who have many diplomas, won many races, when they compete abroad for one loft race, they dont even make it to the top 30, and many people here are breeding unproven birds coz they can't afford to buy very expensive pigeon, so i really want a racers//breeders with their offspring winning all the time, thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> have you hatched eggs from the US before?.. I thought bringing in eggs was illegal.


this is my first if i get lucky, thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

blongboy said:


> not sure how you can even do this ..but i do have a family of sprint birds i'm going to sell out ...i'm moving to long distance birds now


have you won in your club? what strains do you have? do you have surebet bloodline? how many generation? thanks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

toilco said:


> have you won in your club? what strains do you have? do you have surebet bloodline? how many generation? thanks


anyone can tell you they have surebet blood line if that's what you are looking for...if you are buying for the name you could be wasting your money ..i'm just saying like how it is
i got these sprint birds from a friend he use to fly these guy but where he live, its up where the wind is crazy ....one block it blow west and cross the street it would blow east ..crazy i know, he show me when i was there 2 flag a block from each other blowing the opposite direction 

the guy the made the family live in Virginia i could give you the band # and you do the research if you want. i know he did very good at 120 to 180

i'm using them to foster my swift now, but their baby come out very nice


i fly mostly black diamond, and Jan Aarden birds now


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> tell us about these birds when you decide to sell them


you like sprint birds?
when i tell most people i have sprint birds ...they say i won't do so well ... they would say they do fly fast but burn out fast..so if the bird picked the wrong direction and try to turn back ..they would be out of energy to burn.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

blongboy said:


> you like sprint birds?
> when i tell most people i have sprint birds ...they say i won't do so well ... they would say they do fly fast but burn out fast..so if the bird picked the wrong direction and try to turn back ..they would be out of energy to burn.


can you give me eggs from your sprint birds? what strains are they? thanks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

toilco said:


> can you give me eggs from your sprint birds? what strains are they? thanks


you have to understand ..is not so easy for us(usa) to ship eggs to you 
i think after a few days if the egg is not care for the eggs goes bad ...i'm pretty sure it wont make it over there

i'm not trying to put you down ... is just fact 
even if i give you the eggs 4 free ...shipping is a killer ..would cost you more that you can buy a ok homer there..you get me?


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dude thiers noway of doing it by shipping,somebody has to bring hand carry the eggs for 8 to 10 hours then pumpered it when you get their in the philippines... or you can buy lived bird then pay 400 bucks to shipped to the philippines..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

bloodlines_365 said:


> Dude thiers noway of doing it by shipping,somebody has to bring hand carry the eggs for 8 to 10 hours then pumpered it when you get their in the philippines... or you can buy lived bird then pay 400 bucks to shipped to the philippines..


it more that 400


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

*ship eggs*

to ship eggs US to Philippines

Fed Ex
$185 US = 8,015 Philippine Pesos

minimum of 5+ days of flights and travel

personally summer is a bad time to ship animals or animal parts, i'd wait till late fall like november


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

toilco said:


> they say, you have to put the eggs inside the box filled with flour, so that the eggs wont be damage/broken.....and the eggs should be hatch within 10 days.



wow, first time i heard about this egg shipping method. i can probably send you eggs this way but how sure are you that when the babies hatched they are not in state of CALAMARI..........



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Toilco--How long are birds and eggs IN customs??????
Both the USA and Philippines?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Toilco--How long are birds and eggs IN customs??????
> Both the USA and Philippines?


I would Google it if I was interested in knowing?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have eggs but I can only ship them inside the US. It's too expensive and takes way too long to get anything to or from the Philipines. The best way to ship eggs is by wrapping them in lots of bubble wrap and writing fragile all over the box (although you'll still get the occasional cracked egg).


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Toilco--How long are birds and eggs IN customs??????
> Both the USA and Philippines?


no idea.......................................


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Toilco--send someone $200- USA Dollars- and they will send you eggs that you will never HATCH--if they arrive After clearing customs safe-- uncracked--and still fertile.
If you have that kind of money----
Call CBS or Ganus and have them ship you young birds.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

kalapati said:


> wow, first time i heard about this egg shipping method. i can probably send you eggs this way but how sure are you that when the babies hatched they are not in state of CALAMARI..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too i want a calamari!! send me some eggs haha ^-^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have eggs but I can only ship them inside the US. It's too expensive and takes way too long to get anything to or from the Philipines. The best way to ship eggs is by wrapping them in lots of bubble wrap and writing fragile all over the box (although you'll still get the occasional cracked egg).


'fragile' isn't enough i think~ it should be 'very fragile' ^^ becky send me some and write 'explosive' on the box haha


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL  Yes, even fragile isn't enough. I've even put "live hatching eggs" on the top with a little drawing of a chick, but even THAT wasn't enough!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Import procedure for Philippines:http://www.fao.org/es/esc/common/ecg/270/en/IMP_EXP_PROCEDURES.pdf

And import procedure for USA:http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/poultry_eggs.shtml


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

wow, so importing messenger pigeon eggs from taliban, pakistan, the communist, russians, the oil baron Saud's and any other anti-american place is out 


toilco, looks like your going to require a separate isolated loft for this project. and be willing to donate your segregate hatching pair to the cause. as they be confined to that loft and have to go though blood withdraws


----------



## vikaasmehra (Apr 28, 2011)

you are right brother


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Import procedure for Philippines:http://www.fao.org/es/esc/common/ecg/270/en/IMP_EXP_PROCEDURES.pdf
> 
> And import procedure for USA:http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/poultry_eggs.shtml


bro.. one of the link is broken, i would loved to read em!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is weird. I've read that pdf file when I posted that and basically it is a handbook/booklet that give rules about importing/exporting animals which include importing eggs and how much payment it requires. Maybe their server is down.

In the meantime here is google's backup documents:http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...pU42-T&sig=AHIEtbTJymM8R-LFYggrYRorSAEPXtoHWA


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats kooo.... ill get back to it in a few days! im interested one of my relatived is going back home and thinking of sending some eggs with her, i already have a coop there and a few breeders to pumpered the eggs...


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

bloodlines_365 said:


> thats kooo.... ill get back to it in a few days! im interested one of my relatived is going back home and thinking of sending some eggs with her, i already have a coop there and a few breeders to pumpered the eggs...


Ugh- it's a big bureaucratic hassle- lots of requirements like veterinary certificates from a vet coming out and inspecting the flock- that can't be cheap.

I think the original poster needs to get in good with the rich guys that have all the birds that are winning- clean their lofts or something in exchange for some of the birds they may no longer want, or some late hatch YB's. His desire is to win, his plan is to do so by getting birds from the US, because he can't afford good birds.  People in the US give quality birds to people all the time, surely someone in the Philippines must be willing to give you some decent birds?

Other than that, have you considered forming a new club with all the other folks that are not big time one loft racing pigeon people? If the big guys are always in the top 30, then get everyone else like you together and form your own club with a more level playing field. I wouldn't play one on one basketball against Shaq, but I do ok against my friends.


----------



## Haemari (Mar 28, 2011)

you must have import permit before import the eggs to your country, or you will be in jailed, do some illegal is prohibited


----------

